# Browning BAR Recoil



## haskin02 (Jan 25, 2006)

Does anyone know the percent recoil reduction I can expect from a Browning BAR rifle (without BOSS) assuming 270 Win or 30-06? I called Browning about it. One of their reps estimated 10% and another guessed 35%. So they really don't know. Even their marketing material for the BAR makes no mention at all of the recoil reduction from the gas operation. I find that odd. To anyone who has shot this rifle, could you give me your percentage estimate on recoil reduction from shooting a BAR rifle compared to shooting a bolt action of equal weight. Thanks.

- Greg


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I do not know for the BAR


----------



## haskin02 (Jan 25, 2006)

People said:


> I do not know for the BAR but for my M1 Garand to a standard springfield I would say at least 35%. This is with standard M2 ammo. I can shoot the M1 all day but the bolt gets rough after a few dozen shots.


Thanks People. When you say your Garand kicks at least 35% less than bolt guns you shot, are you considering the Garand weighs 9 1/2 pounds and a typical bolt action rifle weighs about 7 pounds. That weight difference turns out to be exactly 35%. So perhaps the recoil reduction shooting a 30-06 in a Garand versus a typical modern bolt action rifle, is all due the Garand's extra weight, not its gas operation. What to you think? Thanks.

- Greg


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I had a BAR boss in .270. It did not kick at all. About like a 20 gauge with low brass shells.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I got a BAR .300 and it kiks but I put a recoil pad on it and its just fine now. A BAR in a .270 should be a lot easier to shoot if not put a limbsaver on it...it helps alot. Though form what I have hurd its hard to beat a BAR for a auto loading rifle. Though they tend to be a bit on the heavy side.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've got a BAR 7mm Mag with Boss, it kicks about like a bull barrel .308, hardly noticable. Thats a good thing.

Also, my 7400 in .30-06 kicks less than a .12 ga with phesant loads, I am shooting the hard plastic Remington butt plate, if that helps.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The M1 is 9.8 and the bolt is a standard springfield U.S. MODEL 1903 google said it is 8.6 lbs. I usually shoot a semi and they do kick a lot less than a bolt. It does not matter if it is a 223 or a 3006. It is more of a push than a sharp kick.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I own a B.A.R. Lightweight Stalker in 30/06. I run ammo through that thing all year long with the factory rubber "recoil pad". It's not noticable, and I've shot a lot of hot loads out of it. It's great. It weighs 7 pounds 2 ounces. I go out and buy the hot FMJ loads in the off-season and take it out to the shale pits and bust up the biggest dirt clods, it's free targets and it's quite fun. You will find it more comfortable than a bolt action any day of the week.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes no doubt the weight and gas operation of the BAR should make a pleasent shooting rifle.
But I also have a BAR question are they difficult to field strip and clean?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I've never had an autoloading rifle, but because of them wanting tomaintain accuracy, everything is tight fitting, and I have huge hands, and the combo isn't the easiest for me to clean, but, I also haven't cleaned it a whole lot so I haven't yet gotten the jist of it. It's not like cleaning a pump shotgun.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Bore.224 said:


> Yes no doubt the weight and gas operation of the BAR should make a pleasent shooting rifle.
> But I also have a BAR question are they difficult to field strip and clean?


Ya a BAR is hard to clean. I find that keeping the screw well greased helps keep grime from collecting. I also got this stuff the is a lub and a salvent in one. It keeps the action free of deposits. The only down fall of a BAR is that it sheers lead tip bullets sometimes. That is why I got that salvent lub. I plan on about every 2-3 years taking it into the gun smith and having him clean it and keep up maintenance of it.


----------



## haskin02 (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the fine responses to my post.

- Greg


----------

